# New, 14dpo and one off bleed..on watch need hugs



## Mum2be2016 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi I'm new to this forum but going through a difficult cycle...

I'm currently on 14 dpo, I've had bloating and gas since ovulation and bad dreams since 9dpo.  Last night I had milky lotion type cm so all seemed really good.

This morning at 7:29 I went to the toilet and nothing on my pad so wiped and a lot of bright colour blood with 4 small tiny dot clots, then I had cramping and felt sick and no energy.  Second wipe just a bit of red blood.  Felt awful so returned to bed (luckily my day off) and fell asleep til 1pm!!! So not like me, assuming my af had arrived but worrying because it was so different than usual. So I got up, felt funny and expected to see a pad full but nothing went to toilet and wiped and a slight brown but hardly see it. 

Called my doctor who was very supportive and said I was best to wait til the weekend to test as if my af was here I'd see that but if not and I get a bfp he will get me in for an early ultrasound 

As you can imagine I'm feeling very nervous and have to go to work tomorrow so not sure how to feel


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey honey  

I'm sorry you are upset and going through this stress   I think the best thing to do would be to take a pregnancy test, preferably a sensitive one that measures hcg from 25. If it was a very early loss it would show as positive now. Lots of ladies do experience bleeding in early pregnancy and go on to have healthy pregnancy. 

However, it could just be that you have had a strange period this time. Sadly mother nature is quite evil and lots of early pregnancy symptoms are the same as pmt symptoms. 

Good luck and I hope you feel better soon  

Xxx


----------

